# Cerf eye checks



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Help me, why would I do that? What are the chances of having problems and can anything be done if caught early?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Help me, why would I do that? What are the chances of having problems and can anything be done if caught early?


The chances of your dog having a problem is, unforutnately, great.And yes, if diagnosed early, treatment can prevent loss of vision, extreme pain, and even the need to remove the affected eye.
The cost of an annual CERF exam could ultimately save your dog's eyes, and save you thousands of dollars.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

He is 4 1/2 months, when would I get this done and I am guessing my reg vet would not be the one. I live in Indianapolis, would I find a specialist vet here or have to go to someplace like Purdue?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> He is 4 1/2 months, when would I get this done and I am guessing my reg vet would not be the one. I live in Indianapolis, would I find a specialist vet here or have to go to someplace like Purdue?


Correct, you need an ophthalmologist. In Indy:
Indianapolis | VCA Veterinary Specialty Center | VCA Specialty Animal Hospitals

I would start annual checks no later than age 2, but you could start as early as now...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Correct, you need an ophthalmologist. In Indy:
> Indianapolis | VCA Veterinary Specialty Center | VCA Specialty Animal Hospitals
> 
> I would start annual checks no later than age 2, but you could start as early as now...


Thanks, will do this around first birthday unless there is a reason to do it sooner.And will talk to our vet next time we go in. His parents had eye clearances. Our human family has eye issues so I know this is important. You are a great source of information.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Thanks, will do this around first birthday unless there is a reason to do it sooner.And will talk to our vet next time we go in. His parents had eye clearances. Our human family has eye issues so I know this is important. You are a great source of information.


 
Thank you. My Zoom's parents had eye clearances. Zoom hersel had eye clearances. And now, Zoom has PU. Had I stopped having her exams done simply because she was 8.5 and would not be bred again, I might not have gotten the diagnosis until it was too late.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I definitely will have this test done. I do have a question though. Merlin is 3 and exhibits no signs of eye allergies. 

oh never mind...I just saw your reply to Ian's gran! 

Yes, we will have this test done even though Merl is from a byb'er and is neutered. 

Thanks so much for posting this information Laura!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

My dog has had her eyes checked and certified when we bred her in 2007. But she hasn't had them checked since.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> My dog has had her eyes checked and certified when we bred her in 2007. But she hasn't had them checked since.


I would suggest that she have them done annually. PU shows up on average between 6-10, but has been diagnosed as early as 4. The condition is very painful if untreated, and can result in the loss of the eye. 
I will be doing CERFS annually for the life of my dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> My dog has had her eyes checked and certified when we bred her in 2007. But she hasn't had them checked since.


And the top half of your Kailey's pedigree is the same as the top half of my Zoom's, diagnosed at 8.5 years old with PU.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner was diagnosed with PU and glaucoma at age three.
Obviously Gunner is seen every three months but Selka is checked yearly.
We volunteered for Dr. Townsend's research study.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Was there a thread talking about the new research? I have a neutered 5 year old dog who is from a BYB. He has just finished his yearly checkup but no eye tests were suggested or done by the vet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Was there a thread talking about the new research? I have a neutered 5 year old dog who is from a BYB. He has just finished his yearly checkup but no eye tests were suggested or done by the vet.


 
There is a sticky, under health - the tread is The Importance of CERF Eye checks


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Was there a thread talking about the new research? I have a neutered 5 year old dog who is from a BYB. He has just finished his yearly checkup but no eye tests were suggested or done by the vet.


My vet didn't either at his last checkup. It makes me curious what his response would be when I ask (if I ask), though I think he would say "go do it".


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I just was at the other thread reading about the research. Pretty scary.
Merlin's Mom, do you know where we would go in upstate SC to get this done? My vet is in Clemson (Tiger Town), my emergency vet is in Anderson (Magnolia)


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

After reading this thread I will for sure have an annual exam. Jonah will have his 2 year old hip certification in October and will schedule him for an annual eye exam at that point. Here in Olympia we have what is called "Breeder's Day" and these exams are done by specialists at a discounted price.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> My vet didn't either at his last checkup. It makes me curious what his response would be when I ask (if I ask), though I think he would say "go do it".



Most general practitioner vets probably never heard of Pigmentary Uveitis and even less are capable of diagnosing it. That is why it is important to get the yearly exam from an ophthalmologist. 
And that is why there are veterinarian specialists. There is just too much for any one vet to know about. And remember they see more than Goldens or dogs for that matter. Same goes with human doctors.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A few years ago, in a training class, a behavior tech was concerned that she saw cataracts or something not right in my (then 6 or 7yo) golden. Regular vet... "It's normal old-dog-ness. The fibers in the eyes *somethingeranother*." A few months later we were at a health clinic and did heart and eye checks. What did the specialist find? Cataracts. Regular vets SHOULD be consulted regarding health issues, but it's NOT the same as seeing a professional!

Both my goldens and my goldenX will be in for eye checks as soon as I find a health clinic /event within reasonable driving distance. We've found a few eye specialists...but much greater than the costs at health clinics... Any tips on how to find those?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

After reading all the info here tonight on PU, there is no good reason for us (me) not to have this exam done. We have a Canine Opth not to far from us. So that makes it easy enough.Just the thought that this can go undetected and be so painful for the Goldens....and it seems most all dogs suffer in silence. Its treatable. So, Ill take Roxy early next year. 
I admire the honesty.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> A few years ago, in a training class, a behavior tech was concerned that she saw cataracts or something not right in my (then 6 or 7yo) golden. Regular vet... "It's normal old-dog-ness. The fibers in the eyes *somethingeranother*." A few months later we were at a health clinic and did heart and eye checks. What did the specialist find? Cataracts. Regular vets SHOULD be consulted regarding health issues, but it's NOT the same as seeing a professional!
> 
> Both my goldens and my goldenX will be in for eye checks as soon as I find a health clinic /event within reasonable driving distance. We've found a few eye specialists...but much greater than the costs at health clinics... Any tips on how to find those?


Is this it? Showing up should be a list by state. 

CERF - ACVO Clinic List


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I did come across that one... b ut I have a feeling there are more not listed...esp those hosted by breed clubs or obed clubs etc....? Anyone know more?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Upcoming clinics by month:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Click on each to see exactly what is offered at each clinic.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine has already had her first CERF and I was originally not considering doing it again unless and until I bred her but I have now changed my mind. I will now do them annually PLUS encourage those I know with goldens to do the same.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Again, this is NOT a public poll. Your vote cannot be identified as having been made by you. I would really appreciate you voting - 130 + views and far fewer votes... how people see this issue is important and can really help Golden Retrievers. (Pigmentary Uveitis is exclusive to our breed...)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I just was at the other thread reading about the research. Pretty scary.
> Merlin's Mom, do you know where we would go in upstate SC to get this done? My vet is in Clemson (Tiger Town), my emergency vet is in Anderson (Magnolia)


I know there is a good ophthalmologist in Columbia, but I can't for the life of me remember the name. In Charlotte I would see Dr Eichenbaum at Carolina Veterinary Specialists. He adopted one of my fosters after he did cataract surgery on her.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll definitely be having Gibbs' eyes checked when he is 12 months. We will be showing him so it is something that I have always known that I would do. Now more than ever, I will certainly recommend others having it done. Why take the chance?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

KaMu said:


> Is this it? Showing up should be a list by state.
> 
> CERF - ACVO Clinic List


Thanks for posting this. There is a clinic near me, in Annapolis, Maryland. I'll be calling and setting up an appt for Ike. He does have allergies and does itch/rub his eyes.

Eye Care for Animals
808 Bestgate Rd
Annapolis, MD 21401
410-224-4470


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner has had red eyes for years. When I questioned the vet he said it's probably allergies. So now I'm worried...

I know the golden retriever club in Houston does a well-dog clinic every January. Do you think I'd be okay waiting until then so I can get a less expensive price and get more things tested in one trip, or would three to four months difference in diagnosis be big enough to need to get it done sooner?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I go to the health clinics in my area - fortunately in the CT area we have several active Golden clubs in addition to other breed clubs. The eye exams are quick and reasonably priced. 

I will start having Casey's done - he was never going to be used for breeding so I thought the vet eye exams were sufficient - now I know better, and he will start having his eyes examined at the clinics as well.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Any good recommendations in Northern Virginia or Columbia, SC? 

As far as CERF goes, you can't have the form submitted if the dog is not registered, correct? I was a little confused on the website that says an AKC number or other permanent ID is necessary. 

I will get Milly's done soon - I like to have a variety of things done around the same time, like her senior bloodwork, so I always remember when things need to be done. 

When I get my puppy annual exams for sure!


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2010)

So this is a problem exclusive to Golden Retrievers? What are the chances of it showing up in a pup from a breeder whose dogs are CERF certified? Does it have as much chance of showing up as cancer does in Golden Retrievers?

When I get my golden, I'll probably have her eyes checked once a year.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> So this is a problem exclusive to Golden Retrievers? What are the chances of it showing up in a pup from a breeder whose dogs are CERF certified? Does it have as much chance of showing up as cancer does in Golden Retrievers?
> 
> When I get my golden, I'll probably have her eyes checked once a year.


Yes, clear parents can produce affected offspring  From the beginning of the thread Zoom's littermate Webb tested clear right after Zoom tested for PU, but Webb has a son with it. Plus, from what I have read with PU is that it usually develops later in life with average onset at 8 years. So, your puppies parents could be clear and bred around 4 and then develop PU at 8 years old. This is why particularly sucks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FWIW.... I'm looking into getting my Jacks seen by an eye-vet. <- I'm not sure if I'll have him seen every year (that might change if I get pet insurance and start saving on other bills, or I might simply take advantage of the cerf clinics at summer shows), but it is worth having his eyes seen anyway, especially as he has allergies. I don't want him losing his beautiful eyes. 

I've talked to my family about this, and we will likely take our collie in as well. He's been seen by our vet many times about an anomoly in his right eye (looks like he has a white jewel). It is something we've been watching closely, but it would be nice to know exactly what it is. 

Collies have such beady little eyes compared to goldens... and so many more problems. I seriously do not want the golden retriever breed to start having the same problems, especially since the most endearing quality of the breed is their beautiful expression. 

The cerf clinics usually charge $40 bucks, it looks like. 

I have no idea what the eye vet is going to charge - but I'll know when everyone gets back from vacation and I call them.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

When Kailey gets her annual check-up, the vet does check her eyes. So, her eyes are looked at once a year.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ataylor said:


> When Kailey gets her annual check-up, the vet does check her eyes. So, her eyes are looked at once a year.


As do my dogs.... 

But I understand from the other thread that my regular vet won't be checking for PU, although they will be looking for signs of other eye diseases (glaucoma, etc).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jenna said:


> So this is a problem exclusive to Golden Retrievers? What are the chances of it showing up in a pup from a breeder whose dogs are CERF certified? Does it have as much chance of showing up as cancer does in Golden Retrievers?
> 
> When I get my golden, I'll probably have her eyes checked once a year.


PIGMENTARY uveitis (as opposed to uveitis) is exclusive to Golden Retrievers. Not only can it show up in a pup from CERF'd parents, but a dog that has had regular CERF's, and cleared, can have it later in life. This is why it is so important to do annual eye exams for the life of the dog - so that it can be caught immediately and treatment begun if a dog is dx'd as having PU.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> When Kailey gets her annual check-up, the vet does check her eyes. So, her eyes are looked at once a year.


 
Not good enough... annual eye exams need to be done by a board certified veterinary ophthalmologist. A regular veterinary practitioner is not likely to recognize PU, and isn't doing pressure tests.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there any way to find out where clinics are being held in your area? I tried googling it but didn't see anything.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

wicamnca said:


> Is there any way to find out where clinics are being held in your area? I tried googling it but didn't see anything.



Try clicking on
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

and
CERF - ACVO Clinic List


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I will be doing CERFS annually for the life of my dogs.


For the love of the breed and my dogs I promise I will too! And not just those who will be bred!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

wicamnca said:


> Is there any way to find out where clinics are being held in your area? I tried googling it but didn't see anything.


Ask your breeder! All breeders should be doing ANNUAL exams with an opthomologist so they should easily be able to point you in the right direction (if not maybe they shouldn't be breeding?)

Sometimes it takes a bit to find a cerf clinic but they tend to be repeated every year so it is just going to be the first time that will be harder.

Another route could be to phone the offices of the opthomologists and ask them if/where they will be working at clinics?


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

No CERF obviously, because that is for US, so I was not exactly sure whether to vote or no. But obviously I will test at ophthalmologist. I find these tests extremely important and it would be irresponsible not do to them. 

Despite testing at a well known university clinic with best professionals (some even have worked or work abroad) , our kennel club does NOT write these tests on the pedigree which is a shame. I have some dogs listed with HD tests but not the results! (something like titles, name, HD) I know the results, but I do not know how many take the trouble to check papers and do research. But considering they also forget to fill in titles and even mistaken dog names why am I surprised at all


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm curious. For those who noted that they would only test if they saw problems, why is that? Because by the time an owner/layperson would see problems, they could have a dog who will lose an eye.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is my first time hearing about PU. Are there any symptoms to this at all?

Champ's eye looks a bit red and has a small gray dot on it, and I've been wanting to find an opthamologist for him. I already had the vet take a look at it, and she did a tear test and said it looks normal but I'm still not 100% convinced everything is ok and want to take him to a specialist.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What would "too expensive" be? The cost of an annual ophthalmological exam (generally $30 -45) is far less than the cost of treating/surgcially removing an eye. Not to even mention the pain the dog endures.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Champ said:


> This is my first time hearing about PU. Are there any symptoms to this at all?
> 
> Champ's eye looks a bit red and has a small gray dot on it, and I've been wanting to find an opthamologist for him. I already had the vet take a look at it, and she did a tear test and said it looks normal but I'm still not 100% convinced everything is ok and want to take him to a specialist.


Definitely get Champ to and ACVO vet for an exam. By the time an owner would see something that looks abnormal, the dog could be in trouble. 

Annual exams can catch PU before it progresses to a point where the dog is in pain, and even has to lose the eye.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I read the poll wrong :doh: I thought it was just asking if breeders would have eyes checked so ignore the one saying "dog wont be bred so no". I havent heard much about this so I'll have to look into it but I would be happy to have his eyes checked annually.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something to note... and I'm not sure if this is relevant or not... or rather I'm curious...

On the GRCA website, it indicated that it is mainly American goldens that are affected by this. I'm not sure if this excluded or included Canadians, but I assume it does exclude the European lines?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> Something to note... and I'm not sure if this is relevant or not... or rather I'm curious...
> 
> On the GRCA website, it indicated that it is mainly American goldens that are affected by this. I'm not sure if this excluded or included Canadians, but I assume it does exclude the European lines?


 
Literature would suggest otherwise. 
http://www.bva.co.uk/public/documents/Eye_Leaflet.pdf


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

FWIW to anyone considering having their dog tested for PU, I emailed a local veterinary ophthalmologist that I have had contact with through our rescue (he adopted one of my fosters) and his response was.......

>>It is a problem and the best thing to do is diagnose it early. Whether treatment works is not known but I picked it up early in one of my Goldens and treated her for her whole life without it affecting her vision or her losing her eye.<<

So on that note, yes, I will have Merlin tested. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> FWIW to anyone considering having their dog tested for PU, I emailed a local veterinary ophthalmologist that I have had contact with through our rescue (he adopted one of my fosters) and his response was.......
> 
> >>It is a problem and the best thing to do is diagnose it early. Whether treatment works is not known but I picked it up early in one of my Goldens and treated her for her whole life without it affecting her vision or her losing her eye.<<
> 
> So on that note, yes, I will have Merlin tested. Better safe than sorry!


Excellent - good for Merlin! I know 2 people who have had dogs with PU, diagnosed early, and who were given eye drops for their entire life, and the disease did not progress.

While I am thrilled to see that so many will now be getting annual eye exams, I am disheartened to see that there are ANY who would only do it if it isn't "too expensive". What is your dog's eyesight worth? What is your dog's EYE worth? What is your dog not suffering pain worth? 
$30-40 dollars for an annual exam done by a board certified veterinary ophthalmologist... Consider perhaps, a toy or two less, and maybe a couple less boxes of treats. Or, _you _"sacrifice" something - one dinner out would pay for it. I've read here how people will "spare no expense" and "put their Golden first" time and time again - here's a real good reason to do that.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> While I am thrilled to see that so many will now be getting annual eye exams, I am disheartened to see that there are ANY who would only do it if it isn't "too expensive". What is your dog's eyesight worth? What is your dog's EYE worth? What is your dog not suffering pain worth?
> $30-40 dollars for an annual exam done by a board certified veterinary ophthalmologist...


I checked in that category. I've been able to have the boys CERFed for $30/each at a breeder clinic which is in the realm of "not too expensive," but I wasn't sure what people would have to pay ophthalmologists in different regions. Would people be incurring vet visit fees ($75) to get referrals, then office visit fees ($75 or more) at the specialist, and then a CERF fee? There's probably a point at which the cost/benefit gets out of whack for people. That was my only concern. If you're connected to a vibrant local GR community (which I'm lucky enough to be), then it's not too hard to get to a CERF clinic every year or so. In that situation, the cost is peanuts compared to the rest of the cost of owning a dog.

I'm in total agreement about the value of these exams (and already was before Sylvia e-mailed work_gold), and I think it's yet another reason for people to get and stay involved with their local GR club and other GR enthusiasts in their areas. You can bang out eye and heart clearances and meet like-minded folks all in one swoop.

Also, as a side note, is the CERF itself what people think is important, or is an eye exam by a specialist (not a GP vet) what's important? Of course, I'd love to see CERF clearances posted on as many pups as possible in litters so the PU in non breeding dogs can be part of breeders' information when they make matches. But when it comes to the dog's personal health, is there an advantage to getting a CERF clearance over a specialist checkup without filing a CERF form? I haven't filed my guys' clearances, because I went to the clinic really just for my peace of mind and to communicate the results to their breeders. Is there a compelling reason for me to complete the process and mail in the forms? Jax, by the way, failed for small distichias on both eyelids which we already knew about.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner is going in Monday to the opthamologist as he has had recent eye watering. My op thinks it was seasonal allergies (it has been better since it has cooled off the last week) but I want to make sure and not wait for his regular exam in Oct.

I hope you will be able to add Gunner to your list, Laura, of goldens whose PU was caught early, treated and didn't lose their eyes. Gunner has done well with the drops. He has had amazing reports.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Baylee's PU was picked up earlier this year by an opthomologist exam, which cost more than $100. She is 9 years old so it wasn't really an early catch. All the regular vets thought her eyes were red from allergies. The opth did note the start of cataracts on the sides of both eyes. So far there is no clouding of her vision.
I was issued drops for her at $58 for a tiny bottle that lasts only a few months and she needs to return for a recheck every 6 months or sooner if necessary.
I only mention the cost because it could be prohibitive for those pet owners on a tight budget. For me it is just a part of pet ownership but I could see where this disease might easily go undetected in a lot of our Goldens due to the cost and the vets passing it off as allergies.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What are the drops? Many you can get through a regular pharmacy MUCH cheaper!
Our opthamologist was charging us an ungodly amount for Gunner's drops but Finn's Fan told me I could get them at Costco, walmart etc and we had the op call in a script to our pharmacy and now they are $10!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh wow...thanks for the suggestion. The drops are Diclofenac Solution 1%. I tried to get it through my regular vet, thinking it would be cheaper, but he did not carry them. Since the opth. is far from my home, on top of the cost of the drops I have to pay shipping and handling.
I'll check to see if I can get them from a regular pharmacy or Target since I don't belong to Costco.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> My Baylee's PU was picked up earlier this year by an opthomologist exam, which cost more than $100. She is 9 years old so it wasn't really an early catch. All the regular vets thought her eyes were red from allergies. The opth did note the start of cataracts on the sides of both eyes. So far there is no clouding of her vision.
> I was issued drops for her at $58 for a tiny bottle that lasts only a few months and she needs to return for a recheck every 6 months or sooner if necessary.
> I only mention the cost because it could be prohibitive for those pet owners on a tight budget. For me it is just a part of pet ownership but I could see where this disease might easily go undetected in a lot of our Goldens due to the cost and the vets passing it off as allergies.


Point being that if people did annual exams, starting young, they would catch this before it becomes an issue and could cost them even more. And because regular vet practitioners are diagnosing many PU dogs as having allergies, thereby initiating incorrect treatment, often for years, this underlines how important it is to have an ACVO specialist doing the exams.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I checked in that category. I've been able to have the boys CERFed for $30/each at a breeder clinic which is in the realm of "not too expensive," but I wasn't sure what people would have to pay ophthalmologists in different regions. Would people be incurring vet visit fees ($75) to get referrals, then office visit fees ($75 or more) at the specialist, and then a CERF fee? There's probably a point at which the cost/benefit gets out of whack for people. That was my only concern. If you're connected to a vibrant local GR community (which I'm lucky enough to be), then it's not too hard to get to a CERF clinic every year or so. In that situation, the cost is peanuts compared to the rest of the cost of owning a dog.


I don't plan on my vet charging me for an office visit before we see the specialist. :crossfing I think if I call him and tell him I want this exam he'll just refer me. I'm lucky I don't "need" to do this, but I will anyway since that's how the specialist practice does business. Yes, I can see how the cost could be prohibitive, but to me it's no different than buying HW and flea meds if you look at it as preventative care (though I don't know how much the exam will be). Can I afford it....not really, but that's what credit cards are for. :doh:  

I think if you have a decent relationship with your vet an office visit prior to referral could be avoided. I looked to see if there were any CERF clinics near me but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I checked in that category. I've been able to have the boys CERFed for $30/each at a breeder clinic which is in the realm of "not too expensive," but I wasn't sure what people would have to pay ophthalmologists in different regions. Would people be incurring vet visit fees ($75) to get referrals, then office visit fees ($75 or more) at the specialist, and then a CERF fee? There's probably a point at which the cost/benefit gets out of whack for people. That was my only concern. If you're connected to a vibrant local GR community (which I'm lucky enough to be), then it's not too hard to get to a CERF clinic every year or so. In that situation, the cost is peanuts compared to the rest of the cost of owning a dog.
> 
> I'm in total agreement about the value of these exams (and already was before Sylvia e-mailed work_gold), and I think it's yet another reason for people to get and stay involved with their local GR club and other GR enthusiasts in their areas. You can bang out eye and heart clearances and meet like-minded folks all in one swoop.
> 
> Also, as a side note, is the CERF itself what people think is important, or is an eye exam by a specialist (not a GP vet) what's important? Of course, I'd love to see CERF clearances posted on as many pups as possible in litters so the PU in non breeding dogs can be part of breeders' information when they make matches. But when it comes to the dog's personal health, is there an advantage to getting a CERF clearance over a specialist checkup without filing a CERF form? I haven't filed my guys' clearances, because I went to the clinic really just for my peace of mind and to communicate the results to their breeders. Is there a compelling reason for me to complete the process and mail in the forms? Jax, by the way, failed for small distichias on both eyelids which we already knew about.


Intial CERF certification is $12. $7 for re-certs. It IS important to have all dogs checked on the database not only for breeder's to make breeding decisions, but for those doing important research - into PU and other ophthalmologic diseases and conditions. 
Owning a dog means dealing with health issues. Period. And they are often not inexpensive. The ultimate goal here is to if not eradicate the disease altogether, to be able to find out how to avoid it when making breedings. 

If you really care about the breed, let alone your own dog, how can you not do this?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I see no reason why a referral needs to be made for an annual eye exam, and I would be pushing the issue if an ophthalmologist's office required it. I'd let them know that I have a Golden Retriever, and am well aware of the severity of the problem of Pigmentary Uveitis, and that I intend to have annual exams done in order to be proactive regarding my own dog, as well as to help find a cause/cure for all Goldens. And that if they don't respect that, or want to be a part of working toward that goal, I will find someone who will. My money is as good somewhere else as it is in their office.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just called and made an appointment for Gunner at MVS for their CERF Clininc. I'm glad I called because it's next week, Thursday. We have a 1:15 appointment. Thank you Pointgold for telling us about this disease.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I see no reason why a referral needs to be made for an annual eye exam, and I would be pushing the issue if an ophthalmologist's office required it. I'd let them know that I have a Golden Retriever, and am well aware of the severity of the problem of Pigmentary Uveitis, and that I intend to have annual exams done in order to be proactive regarding my own dog, as well as to help find a cause/cure for all Goldens. And that if they don't respect that, or want to be a part of working toward that goal, I will find someone who will. My money is as good somewhere else as it is in their office.


I'm in agreement with you in principle, for sure. In some areas, though, GP vets are hard enough to find, and there may not be more than one specialists in a hundred miles. It's those folks I worry about. Sometimes GPs and specialists have arcane rules and fees, and depending on your area, you can't necessarily just take your money elsewhere.

It's easy and cost effective for me and you, so it's a no brainer to get the exam done (and the reasoning in your other post on why it's important to file the CERF in the database makes perfect sense to me too, so I'll head off and do those this weekend). I wonder if others are going to have trouble getting it done so cost effectively, and I hope if folks do that they'll post their troubles here and get some advice. 

This check ranks up there with hips, elbows, and hearts, and the CERF has the added benefit of checking for lots of other common issues at the same time (e.g., distichiasis). I used to be a bit more cavalier about CERF checks and only checked if breeding dogs had them done within the year before the breeding. Now, though, I'll definitely judge a breeder based on the consistency of CERFs, even on siblings of breeding dogs, and I'll have my dogs done every year and file the CERF each time.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

To all my GRF friends in lower Michigan...Michigan Veterinary Specialist is having the CERF Clinic next Thursday. They are in Southfield Michigan. 248-354-6660 No referrals needed. Cost - $47 prepaid.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cathyjobray said:


> To all my GRF friends in lower Michigan...Michigan Veterinary Specialist is having the CERF Clinic next Thursday. They are in Southfield Michigan. 248-354-6660 No referrals needed. Cost - $47 prepaid.


I would do it... except I'm taking the next day off work and don't want to do two days in a row. <- Also, I don't want Jacks to have any eye issues on Friday because we're showing in the morning. With my luck he would have a bad reaction. :uhoh:

Could you keep us posted how it went, plus let us know when the next one will be? 

The place I arranged an appointment with couldn't fit me in until next month.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I'm in agreement with you in principle, for sure. In some areas, though, GP vets are hard enough to find, and there may not be more than one specialists in a hundred miles. It's those folks I worry about. Sometimes GPs and specialists have arcane rules and fees, and depending on your area, you can't necessarily just take your money elsewhere.
> 
> It's easy and cost effective for me and you, so it's a no brainer to get the exam done (and the reasoning in your other post on why it's important to file the CERF in the database makes perfect sense to me too, so I'll head off and do those this weekend). I wonder if others are going to have trouble getting it done so cost effectively, and I hope if folks do that they'll post their troubles here and get some advice.
> 
> This check ranks up there with hips, elbows, and hearts, and the CERF has the added benefit of checking for lots of other common issues at the same time (e.g., distichiasis). I used to be a bit more cavalier about CERF checks and only checked if breeding dogs had them done within the year before the breeding. Now, though, I'll definitely judge a breeder based on the consistency of CERFs, even on siblings of breeding dogs, and I'll have my dogs done every year and file the CERF each time.


 
I want to be clear on this - it is NOT easy and nor is it "cost effective" for me to get eye exams. In July, I went to Grand Rapids. 2.5 hours away. I took 2 dogs to an ophthalmologist who I've never used before, because I needed them done - there were inquiries for both dogs to be used at stud - one was due for a re-cert, the other had just turned 2 and needed his first. My regular ACVO vet was (I'd mistakenly thought) out of office that month. The only day that I could do it was not a "regular CERF day" at this clinic, which would have been $47 per dog. Instead, I paid $98 per dog. One dog was diagnosed as being PU - I was told treatment wasn't necessary yet, we'll "just check him again next year". This went against everything I knew about PU, so I emailed my regular ophthalmologist questioning it. He replied right away, wanted to see him and start treatment immediately. To make a long story short (and I've posted this already) I made another 3.5 hour trip (one way) and took 6 related dogs down for exams, DNA and blood draws, to participate in the study. As it turned out Crew was NOT PU, but his mother, Zoom is. I of course contacted Sylvia and the rest is history.
So, 2 full days of missed work, $243.00 paid to the first and second vet, and well over $100 in gas. It doesn't matter. The dogs need this. Period.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I want to be clear on this - it is NOT easy and nor is it "cost effective" for me to get eye exams.


I meant "cost effective" as in the money spent is worth the benefit delivered. I didn't mean to suggest that at times scheduling makes it more difficult to get an inexpensive or convenient exam. As you said, you only needed those exams because you had a breeding schedule, not because their treatment depended on a few days either way.

With a yearly exam, though, you typically aren't in an emergency situation where your timing isn't flexible. Most of us can try to get on a schedule with our local clubs, and if our local clubs aren't sponsoring these clinic days, Sylvia's e-mail inspires a new urgency for us to get on it. SBGRC has eye, heart, and microchip clinics a few times a year, and the eye exams are usually $30. I hope more Golden clubs will sponsor that kind of thing.

I think more pet owners will get on board if there is better outreach by the clubs and if the process of attending a clinic is made clear and the benefits are carefully articulated. Who wouldn't pay $30 each to make sure their dog isn't developing a degenerative disease?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I meant "cost effective" as in the money spent is worth the benefit delivered. I didn't mean to suggest that at times scheduling makes it more difficult to get an inexpensive or convenient exam. As you said, you only needed those exams because you had a breeding schedule, not because their treatment depended on a few days either way.
> 
> With a yearly exam, though, you typically aren't in an emergency situation where your timing isn't flexible. Most of us can try to get on a schedule with our local clubs, and if our local clubs aren't sponsoring these clinic days, Sylvia's e-mail inspires a new urgency for us to get on it. SBGRC has eye, heart, and microchip clinics a few times a year, and the eye exams are usually $30. I hope more Golden clubs will sponsor that kind of thing.
> 
> I think more pet owners will get on board if there is better outreach by the clubs and if the process of attending a clinic is made clear and the benefits are carefully articulated. Who wouldn't pay $30 each to make sure their dog isn't developing a degenerative disease?


 
No, I didn't "only need those exams because I had a breeding schedule." They were due. I have always done annual exams on my dogs from the time they are 2 yrs old, and for as long as they are of breeding age. That will now be done until their death. I "only" used that different vet rather than my regular one (who is farther away, as an aside) because I thought Dr. Ramsey was out of office. It wasn't an "emergency", not until Crew was diagnosed and I had grave concerns regarding the vet's nonchalance about the diagnosis and being treated. 

If you are certifying your dogs (sending the exam forms to CERF), there is only _limited " _flexibility in sofar as the cost to recertify. (There is a discounted price to recertify - it is $5 less within a specific time period between certifications). It is actually more difficult for me to do exams at CERF Clinics held in conjunction with shows, or clubs. I don't enter a show based on whether there is an eye clinic or not. ie if the judges are not good for me, I won't enter. Often the distance is even greater than the 3.5 hours to Dr. Ramsey, or, an ophthalmologist that I would not want to see is conducting the clinic ( even if Dr. xxxx were conducting a clinic in my own backyard, I wouldn't go, given the misdiagnosis and lack of knowledge re: proper treatment that we experienced (and paid _double _for).
I am in no way saying that GR clubs should not make eye clniics more accessible to pet owners (and breeders/exhibitors as well), but I sincerely do not believe that there will be that big of an increase in testing if they do. 
What should make the difference is not simply greater accessibility, but greater understanding of the implications of NOT testing, NOT diagnosing early, and NOT treating properly. 
I cannot imagine any pet owner wanting their beloved Golden Retriever to have to suffer the loss of an eye.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> No, I didn't "only need those exams because I had a breeding schedule." They were due.


I'm sorry I misunderstood you. A CERF exam usually isn't done on an emergency basis, and one would typically have time to schedule with the specialist of one's choice. I thought you were saying you were under a time constraint because of the need to have the CERFs before a breeding.

With a year to plan, I can typically get an appointment at my preferred vet or specialist or try to time it with the SBGRC clinic less than an hour away. I understand in different areas, there may not be the same density of good vets and board certified ophthalmologists, so it may be more challenging. That goes to my earlier point.

Also, I only have two dogs, so that makes it easier on me too. The CERF exams they've already had are because it was accessible, not because I believed there was any particular risk to these dogs (aside from Jax's distichias, for which I already had a treatment plan). I think this problem should be attacked from both directions: clubs should publicize their clinics and make them friendly, and breeders help publicize them to their clients and encourage or even require yearly CERF exams. AND, we should get the word out about how serious PU and other eye conditions can be.

I know you don't like me, so it won't mean much to you, but I am truly sorry that this is happening to you and your dogs, and I am wholeheartedly in support of your effort to educate people about the dangers of PU and the value of yearly CERF exams.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I went and got Kayla's CERF exam today. It was $74. I am a little confused though because this was different than what they considered their annual exam. The annual exam was more and they check things like tear production, eye pressure, etc. They seemed kind of annoyed with me when I had scheduled for the CERF exam and then wanted to check for PU. Is the CERF exam all that is needed or do we need to do the more extensive exam every year?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wicamnca said:


> I went and got Kayla CERF's exam today. It was $74. I am a little confused though because this was different than what they considered their annual exam. The annual exam was more and they check things like tear production, eye pressure, etc. They seemed kind of annoyed with me when I had scheduled for the CERF exam and then wanted to check for PU. Is the CERF exam all that is needed or do we need to do the more extensive exam every year?


THIS annoys me. :doh: Ophthalmologists know better... A CERF exam includes checking for PU. It is right on the forms (unless the clinic has old forms). If a CERF exam is being done, there is nothing "special" or "extra" that would be done.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Toby gets an annual opthamology exam at the referral clinic in our area due to a congenital cataract. At his last regular veterinary exam his vet noticed something off in his good eye and suggested we visit the opthamology clinic sooner than scheduled. We did so, got all the checks and learned he now has the beginnings of a cataract in his other eye. We are now on a 6 month schedule for his eye exams. After learning more about PU we will be doing annual eye exams for all of our goldens in the future. This clinic requires a referral but our regular vet is very good about doing this. The annual eye exam is about the same price as a visit to his regular veterinarian and I just consider it part of the price of Toby's continued good health. 

In the DFW area it takes awhile to get in to the opthamology clinic due to a shortage of board certified opthamologists, so if you are in this area and suspect something may not be right, get the referral and make the appointment as soon as you can.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so relieved and happy that Copley, Finn, and Tally all passed their eye clearances( cardiac too) at the Lewiston Auburn Kennel Club Heart & Eye clinic. I'm usually lazy about sending in the paperwork since I don't breed, but I am sending it off in the mail tomorrow so it is researchable. Thanks for the motivator!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to check Nebraska for CERF clinics. My OP is expensive! and I'd like to send in the info for research.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> I need to check Nebraska for CERF clinics. My OP is expensive! and I'd like to send in the info for research.


 
I will post as attachments, the paperwork necessary to do so. It is on my laptop, and I'll do that in a bit...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner's eyes are great!*

We just got home from MVS and his eyes are great! The vet said, "yay, it's nice to see some healthy eyes!" 

MVS in Southfield, Michigan will be having CERF testing every third Thursday of the month. Call for an appointment if you need the test. 248-354-6660


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

After reading the couple threads concerning this topic, I certainly WILL have Riley's eyes examined annually.

Thank you so much for posting about this, Laura. I was completely ignorant about it. I thought the eye CERFs were something that reputable breeders did. I had absolutely no idea that it's something we, as owners, need to be vigilant about.

I don't see any signs of trouble with Riley's eyes yet (but obviously that means exactly nothing.) His "breeder" did no health clearances at all, so I want to get a jump on this like, now.

How do you go about finding an opthamologist in your area who's qualified to do this? Can your regular vet generally recommend someone...??


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> After reading the couple threads concerning this topic, I certainly WILL have Riley's eyes examined annually.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting about this, Laura. I was completely ignorant about it. I thought the eye CERFs were something that reputable breeders did. I had absolutely no idea that it's something we, as owners, need to be vigilant about.
> 
> ...


While your regular vet should be able to provide a name here is a link to the listing of Board Certified Ophthalmologists

CERF - ACVO Clinic List


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

At what age should you start these tests? I'm less than 3 miles away from MVS where Gunner had his eyes tested, so it would be super easy for me to take Enzo in.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Although I believe CERF will not issue a CERF number till they are a year old, I start when they are puppies now and every year there after.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Although I believe CERF will not issue a CERF number till they are a year old, I start when they are puppies now and every year there after.


Nah--I took Scout to a CERF clinic when she was not quite 11 months old and got her cert with a number in the mail


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> While your regular vet should be able to provide a name here is a link to the listing of Board Certified Ophthalmologists
> 
> CERF - ACVO Clinic List


Thank you!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

For anyone in Ohio, particularly in central or northeast: *

Eye Care For Animals, Akron, OH conducts monthly CERF Clinics at our facility. Exams are done by Dr. Mark Bobofchak, DVM, DACVO. Cost is $32 for the 1st dog and $26 for each additional dog. Please call 330-670-1300 for an appointment.*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> For anyone in Ohio, particularly in central or northeast:
> 
> *Eye Care For Animals, Akron, OH conducts monthly CERF Clinics at our facility. Exams are done by Dr. Mark Bobofchak, DVM, DACVO. Cost is $32 for the 1st dog and $26 for each additional dog. Please call 330-670-1300 for an appointment.*


 
Thank you for posting this. And to everyone who has posted info re: ACVO specialists in their area. 

For those concerned about annul testing being "too expensive", consider this: Zoom's brother as an example - treated for 4 years for "allergies" by a regular vet practitioner, _multiple _vet visits per year for those 4 years at approx $35 per visit, plus the cost of rx's for treating "allergies" - let's _very _conservatively go with 4 times per year, times 4 years, at let's say $50 (office call and meds.) That's $800. All the while, Tucker, actually having Pigmentary Uveitis, is deteriorating into glaucoma. Severe enough that he is in pain, and now has to undergo surgery to _remove the eye._ Again, conservatively, $1000.00. And a lifetime of eyedrops at let's say $30 per month. VS annual CERF exams at an average of $40, best case scenario, NO PU or other eye issues, WORSE case, catching anything early enough to treat properly, avoid pain and suffering and potentially very expensive surgery. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you think it'd be best for me to have Enzo tested next month or should I be okay to wait until I get a little extra money at Christmas?? If I wait til the MVS clinic after Christmas, he'll be a year old.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Do you think it'd be best for me to have Enzo tested next month or should I be okay to wait until I get a little extra money at Christmas?? If I wait til the MVS clinic after Christmas, he'll be a year old.


I'd be okay with a year old - then you can be on a schedule - knowing that every year right around his birthday, he needs an annual ophthalmological exam.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I'd be okay with a year old - then you can be on a schedule - knowing that every year right around his birthday, he needs an annual ophthalmological exam.


This may be a stupid question but can I take a neutered dog to the CERF clinic at a show?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

YES! Altered animals can go to eye clinics at shows. It can be a great place to have them done if you are at a show for obedience or agility, or simply if a club holding a show near you is hosting a CERF clinic.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Oh wow...thanks for the suggestion. The drops are Diclofenac Solution 1%. I tried to get it through my regular vet, thinking it would be cheaper, but he did not carry them. Since the opth. is far from my home, on top of the cost of the drops I have to pay shipping and handling.
> I'll check to see if I can get them from a regular pharmacy or Target since I don't belong to Costco.


I believe you can use the Costco pharmacy without being a member.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for posting this - it was very informative. I was just talking to someone the other day while walking my dog, he said his golden retriever "suddenly went blind". I wonder if this was the cause? I was really not aware that this was an issue for goldens until now. I had heard about their hip issues, but not eyes. I will be checking my dog's eyes annually now. To me, it would be worth the cost, especially since from what has been posted here, it looks as if you can prevent blindness. Can anyone tell me what the procedure is like for the dog? What should I expect at our appointment?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

windfair said:


> Thank you for posting this - it was very informative. I was just talking to someone the other day while walking my dog, he said his golden retriever "suddenly went blind". I wonder if this was the cause? I was really not aware that this was an issue for goldens until now. I had heard about their hip issues, but not eyes. I will be checking my dog's eyes annually now. To me, it would be worth the cost, especially since from what has been posted here, it looks as if you can prevent blindness. Can anyone tell me what the procedure is like for the dog? What should I expect at our appointment?


Very easy for the dogs. Drops are administered to dilate the eyes, which takes approx 15-20 minutes. They are then taken to a darkened exam room, and the ophthalmologist examines the eyes using an ophthalmoscope, and a slit lamp and magnifying lens. A tonometer is used to measure pressures. The exam is painless. And the dogs do not seem to be affectged by the dilation like we are - I've seen dogs go into the rings almost immediately after having been examined.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

windfair said:


> Thank you for posting this - it was very informative. I was just talking to someone the other day while walking my dog, he said his golden retriever "suddenly went blind". I wonder if this was the cause? I was really not aware that this was an issue for goldens until now. I had heard about their hip issues, but not eyes. I will be checking my dog's eyes annually now. To me, it would be worth the cost, especially since from what has been posted here, it looks as if you can prevent blindness. Can anyone tell me what the procedure is like for the dog? What should I expect at our appointment?


I think this was probably SARDS, which can happen to any breed of dog. Very scary !!


----------

